# When You Have Made a Mistake Would You Like to Be Told Or Not



## Ruthanne (Jul 2, 2017)

Just taking this poll to see if you would like to be told when you made a mistake (in the opinion of the other person) or not.


----------



## Wren (Jul 3, 2017)

Depends on the mistake, and in who's opinion I've made it  !


----------



## Warrigal (Jul 3, 2017)

Yes, because if someone thinks I have made a mistake, one way or the other we need to have a conversation.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jul 3, 2017)

It depends.

If you tell me after I just locked my keys in the car or hit my finger with a hammer you better run.


----------



## Butterfly (Jul 3, 2017)

Depends on the mistake, of course.


----------



## Camper6 (Jul 3, 2017)

It's a good idea to tell a person if he has made a mistake or not.

My friend and I have a pact.  We promise to tell if we can detect the "old man smell".  Yes there is such a thing even if you shower every day.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 3, 2017)

Yes, I'd like to be told if I'm not aware that I made a mistake, that way it can be corrected or avoided in the future. If it's a close friend or family that think I made a mistake in their opinion, I'm willing to find out why they think that.


----------



## Falcon (Jul 3, 2017)

I really don't care,  because I NEVERE   mak  mistreakes.


----------



## Sassycakes (Jul 3, 2017)

Yes I would always want to know if I made a mistake or someone thought I did.


----------



## helenbacque (Jul 4, 2017)

If my mistake is something obvious to all - even me - then telling me falls into the category of criticism and I can do without that.  However, if it is helpful and important that I know, yes, please tell me.  But that is subjective.  All depends on the *who*, the *why* and the *how* of the telling.


----------



## Jiminey Crycket (Jul 4, 2017)

Yes please. I hate walking around with my fly open ... again!


----------



## Camper6 (Jul 4, 2017)

Jiminey Crycket said:


> Yes please. I hate walking around with my fly open ... again!



Are you disappointed because no one noticed?


----------

